# Changes to Residency requirements for UK & other EU citizens in Spain April 2012



## xabiaxica

As of 24th April 2012, you cannot register as a resident in Spain without showing proof of income & healthcare provision.

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2012/04/24/pdfs/BOE-A-2012-5403.pdf

the relevant part is on p32.

There is some confusion as to exactly what constitutes proof, and as to exactly how much the 'required income' is, but what IS clear is that resident certificates aren't being issued in many/most extranjerías _without _ it.

The British consulate is still discussing the changes with the Spanish government.

Here's a link to the UKinSpain website which they will no doubt update when things become clear

Entry & residence requirements

Discussion thread here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/114326-changes-residency-requirements-uk-citizens-spain-april-2012-discussion.html


----------



## Alcalaina

/SNIP/


Here's a quick machine translation of the Spanish government advice on residence. It doesn't indicate that EU citizems are _required_ to apply for residency after three months, only that they have have the right to (_tienen derecho de residencia_).



> EXCEEDING THREE MONTHS RESIDENCE
> 
> The citizens of a Member State of the European Union or of another State party to the agreement on the European economic area have the _right of residence in_ Spanish territory for a period longer than three months if they are in any of the following cases:
> 
> 
> They are workers employed or self-employed in Spain, or
> They have, for themselves and members of their families, of adequate resources to not become a burden on the social assistance in Spain during their period of residence, as well as sickness insurance covering all risks in Spain, or
> They are enrolled in a public or private Centre recognized or funded by the competent educational administration, with the main purpose of studies; and they have a sickness insurance covering all risks in Spain and ensure that they have sufficient resources for themselves and their family members to not become a burden on the social assistance of the Spanish State during their period of residence, or
> They are members of the family that is accompanied by or that are to meet with a citizen of a Member State of the European Union or of another State party to the agreement on the European economic area that meets the conditions referred to in any of the previous cases
> .


----------



## xabiaxica

at last word from UKinSpain

Entry & residence requirements



and 

Residency requirements - for information only


if you have recently registered as resident (or tried to) please post your experiences here 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/120835-changes-residency-requirements-specific-examples.html#post857852


----------



## jojo

Spain cracks down on expat income and taxes

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but found it in my e-mail inbox today, from our Ayuntamiento (poorly translated, not by me) 
_*
NEW REGULATION 
FOR CITIZEN WHO HAVE ALREADY THEIR RESIDENCIA (GREEN PAPER) THEIR SITUATION WILL NOT CHANGE AT ALL AND DO NOT NEED TO APPLY AGAIN.

According to the new regulation from the European Community , we inform you that from now on ,citizens from Eu community who apply for residency in Spain will have to present a few documents as:

For Pensioners:

-	Certificado de empadronamiento (registry at the Town Hall)
-	Health cover ( medical insurance either from social security or private insurance)
-	Bank Statement proving that they receive monthly their pension.
-	Original and copy of passport
-	Application form

Not pensioners:

-	Certificado de empadronamiento (registry certificate at the Town Hall)

-	Work contract or Bank statement ( at least 6000 euros per year per person) to avoid to depend on Spanish government)

-	Health cover insurance (medical insurance either from social security or private insurance)

-	Original and copy of the passport

-	Application form 

You will have to call the National Police Station for appointment *_

So presumably a family of four will need to show proof of income of 24k euros p.a. ....or are children exempt from this requirement?


----------

